# Remote Extender Options



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

I need some IR assistance. I want to control the gear in the rack here and I am trying to keep the solution as inexpensive (<$40) and low profile as possible. I know I can always use a leapfrog but they are large (for hiding in the tv room) and I dont need the broadcast feature. I can use hardwired since the components are through the wall and I have tons of IR eyes and trasmitters laying around my cable bin from PCs and whatever else. Can I use them? Or would I need an IR 'amp' for those to work? Like this one. Thanks

steve


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

I am learning I need a 'connector block' to go the wired route. Anyone have a good place to buy IR supplies? Monoprice doesnt seem to have much, sadly.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Steve,

Is there anything made specifically for your universal remote?

Also, have you considered RF rather than IR?


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve,
I helped my friend Bob with a similar issue as his equipment is behind his screen and it is not IR transparent. 

If you are using a universal remote, your link is similar to what I found when I was looking at Parts Express. Your link is less expensive.

The warning on the page about different IR frequencies is a good one. There are a few different standards out there. If your universal works them all, you are probably good, but at least they will send different IR heads as needed. 

Here is the link to the PE parts:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=182-448

Hope this helps!


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

Ray3 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Is there anything made specifically for your universal remote?
> 
> Also, have you considered RF rather than IR?


Thanks, Ray. My universal in this case is the standard issue Fios remote which has excellent feel and button layout for the most part which is lucky because this is supposed to stay a cheap system. So I would have to get a whole new remote system if I want RF which would be cool but I was thinking it would be expensive to switch to RF universal. Is there a basic one on the cheap?


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

HAL said:


> Steve,
> I helped my friend Bob with a similar issue as his equipment is behind his screen and it is not IR transparent.
> 
> If you are using a universal remote, your link is similar to what I found when I was looking at Parts Express. Your link is less expensive.
> ...


Much appreciated, HAL. Seems like a very solid way to go with the full wired kit. I may just try that (unless there is a _very_ compelling RF univeral out there for <$100). It will be cool to mess around with something new like IR systems. That will no doubt be a good skill when my family calls me for their electronics tech support. :nervous:

It helps to know I am not overlooking something big. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

snock said:


> Thanks, Ray. My universal in this case is the standard issue Fios remote which has excellent feel and button layout for the most part which is lucky because this is supposed to stay a cheap system. So I would have to get a whole new remote system if I want RF which would be cool but I was thinking it would be expensive to switch to RF universal. Is there a basic one on the cheap?


Steve,

Based on your comments and being familiar with your system, the gap less expensive and your being satisfied with the performance is pretty wide. For $300-$350, the URC MX-900 and its RF unit would work nicely, but probably exceeds your requirements for spending.


----------



## NekoAudio (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Xantech IR equipment myself. My only suggestion is to purchase their nicer emitters (rectangular with a opaque casing). I found that they work better.


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

OK. I think for this system I will try the wired system from cables to go which seems to be a rebadge of the xantech (?). 

And after some more thinking I think I can run a really long (50ft) wire from this closet to my main HT closet to skip using an existing leapfrog. (I am cloning the HD cable feed from my main HT to this guest room TV with HDMI over Cat5 along with the leapfrog to save the $20/mo for another HD DVR box)

Thanks for the input!


----------

